# المنتدى منتدى الهارد وير والصيانة HardWare اقسام الهارد ويير والصيانة لهذه الانواعHardWare/Rapair قسم صيانة الايفون (Iphone Hardware Repair Area) شروحات :  طريقة فحص ايفون اكس معالج بيزباند انتل

## mohamed73

طريقة فحص ايفون اكس معالج بيزباند انتل ومعرفه ما اذا كان يحتوى على معالج بيزباند انتل او كوالكوم بدون فصل البوردتين       
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

